# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  هام جدا بخصوص استفسارات الاعضاء

## kojyy

الاخوة الكرام اعضاء المنتدى المغربى للمحمول 
لوحظ طرح اكثر من مشكلة من طرف الاعضاء لكن للاسف عند المتابعة لا نجد صاحب المشكلة .
الاخوة الافاضل لضمان جدية طرح المشكلة فى حالة عدم رد العضو صاحب المشكلة عن استفساره فى خلال اسبوع سيتم غلق الموضوع .
تقبلوا افضل التقدير والاحترام

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*كلام في السليم يامدير شكرا للتنويه*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## atoune.amoune

MESSAGE RECU

----------


## charafi

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

كلام فى السليم ومشكورين على الجهر المقدر من 
فريق الدعم المنتدى المغربى

----------


## mssamn

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## jazouli89



----------


## أبوملك@

بارك الله فيك

----------


## البوب شريف

بارك الله فيك

----------


## صدام ياسين

طيب تمام اناودي روم zte n8010 لانه معلق علي

----------


## البوب شريف

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassana ahmed

*الف الشكر الك*

----------

